# Need Work in California ANYWHERE



## newlotstolearn (Aug 30, 2010)

Currently in the Yosemite area. I have been running a couple 3 man crews for almost a year, but am unable to keep the workflow up because of too many non paying clients. One unskilled laborer included with my services.

I have a couple years of experience picking up my own jobs, and *I will do whatever it takes*, will work HARD, safely, and am willing to learn and follow directions. If your looking for someone to do any falling, brushing, limbing, climbing, or any other kind of work, I will get it done. I will be completely honest about my experience and where I could use more direction. Pay is negotiable, and I will relocate to work (sleep in the woods if I have to). Have my own truck (suspended DL), own saws, just need consistant work. Previous client References are available. Please let me know if Im your guy.

209-966-8062

Ask for Kyle


----------

